# Kobe wanted GP to take a hike!



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HoopsAvenue05</b>!
> 
> 
> When **** doesn't go right, Blame Kobe, that's the new American motto.


We all know 9/11 happend because of Kobe. Kobe also has all the WMDs somewhere hidden in his house.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

No that is NOT what Ainge said, he said that Kobe wanted Mihm. Thats it, not htat Kobe wanted Payton out. When your best big man is an aging, chain smoking guy who doesn't rebound and can barely run the floor, you might want a guy like Mihm on your team.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe wanted Mihm? Yeah sure, as many of you think he writes off the check for himself.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why would Kobe want Mihm? He sucks and he plays weak.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm not a fan of Kobe, but some of y'all need to let up a bit.











..
.......waiting for Mack Ten to post.......... 
:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*No he didn't, he wanted the Lakers to get Chris Mihm. Stop twisting the quotes and the facts. Danny Ainge even says in that article that the CELTICS are the ones who brought GP's name into the mix. The Lakers weren't even thinking about trading him.*


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *No he didn't, he wanted the Lakers to get Chris Mihm. Stop twisting the quotes and the facts. Danny Ainge even says in that article that the CELTICS are the ones who brought GP's name into the mix. The Lakers weren't even thinking about trading him.*


Thanks for saying this. People want to make it seem like Kobe deep sixed GP. 

Mihm is athletic and can bang. He still could become a solid player.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

mihm is atheltic and can bang?

hes not athletic and hes soft.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PennyHardaway</b>!
> mihm is atheltic and can bang?
> 
> hes not athletic and hes soft.


Mihm is very athletic. He is pretty soft, though.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Mihm isnt really athletic, and isnt really strong, but he has a nice combination of both. He doesnt deserve a starting job, but I think he is one of the better backup centers in the league. Having depth at that position is always nice.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sweet_constipation</b>!
> I'm not a fan of Kobe, but some of y'all need to let up a bit.
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

Mihm is very athletic, but soft he needs to work out more.

I'm waiting for MACK TEN to post too. He always shows up whenever theres a post about kobe.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

*I knew it*

:laugh: Ko***** wanted GP out so he can have the ball in his hands 24-7. I already knew he was a selfish ballhog but damn he is a real azzhole. He's just getting players traded left to right on the Lakers. I don't see how Laker fans can root for this scumbag. Watchout Kareem Rush, You're the next candidate to get traded. :laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> No he didn't, he wanted the Lakers to get Chris Mihm. Stop twisting the quotes and the facts. Danny Ainge even says in that article that the CELTICS are the ones who brought GP's name into the mix. The Lakers weren't even thinking about trading him.


He didn't exactly step forward and say, "not if it involves GP", either, did he?


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

LOL Mack, you never disappoint me.
You're like Batman, whenever Kobe is mentioned it's the same as the 'Bat Signal'.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I know what Kobe was thinking.

The pathetic centre is no Luc Longley, but can hit ****s when it's there like Longley.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

Mihm is an underachieving stiff who would be working at Burger King if he wasn't 7 feet tall. I sure would like to know what Kobe sees in this scrub.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> Mihm is an underachieving stiff who would be working at Burger King if he wasn't 7 feet tall. I sure would like to know what Kobe sees in this scrub.




I sure still would like to know what the hell did he see in Kate Faber?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Poor Kobe, only 99% of things can go his way I guess


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laugh: Mack ten at it again.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh.. nevermind


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mods this has to be called for a banning. I distinctly remember a rule on this board saying no one is to be using the alleged victim's name on this board. Now do us all a favor and rid us of Mack Ten.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mack Ten, you need to be slapped


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatcha talking about willis she is one fine girl


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> 
> whatcha talking about willis she is one fine girl


You've actually seen her?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah if i wouldnt get banned id post the link to a ton of her photos and info about her


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*keep him for the humor.*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Now do us all a favor and rid us of Mack Ten.


Nah he should stay. His posts don't reflect the highest of IQs, but he is funny and doesn't think like a sheep like most on this board. What is wrong with a little dissension?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: keep him for the humor.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah he should stay. His posts don't reflect the highest of IQs, but he is funny and doesn't think like a sheep like most on this board. What is wrong with a little dissension?


Doesn't think like a sheep?

The man defines sheep. He's a sheep and The Almighty Kobe-Hater is the shepherd.


----------

